# Vehicle insurance in South Africa



## imieliei (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all!

This is my first post, so please go easy on me!

I recently moved to the UK, and after living here for a while, I've converted my driver's licence to a UK driver's licence.

I will be visiting South Africa in April for 3 weeks. My mother said I can use her car while I am there which is great as it will save me a bunch!

My question however is how would I go about getting insurance coverage to drive her car? Would she have to call her insurance provider and "add" me as a driver, or would I have to get my own insurance all together? I'm really confused about all this, and can't seem to get a direct answer...

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## olmeca (Mar 28, 2014)

In order to drive a car in South Africa you would need to get an International Driving Permit. The post office in the UK can provide you with one of these.

As to driving your mothers car it depends on the insurance. Find out how she is covered. If she is insured to drive the car and other people with permission are insured to drive the car you will not need to do anything.

If this is not the case then your mother will need to talk to her insurance about allowing you to drive her car.


----------



## imieliei (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Olmeca.

Sorry, forgot to mention that I already have an International Permit.

I think her insurance does allow anyone to drive, however is this even true for people holding an international licence? 

I think it would be best for her to call and find out.

Thanks though!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

olmeca said:


> In order to drive a car in South Africa you would need to get an International Driving Permit. The post office in the UK can provide you with one of these.
> 
> As to driving your mothers car it depends on the insurance. Find out how she is covered. If she is insured to drive the car and other people with permission are insured to drive the car you will not need to do anything.
> 
> If this is not the case then your mother will need to talk to her insurance about allowing you to drive her car.


You don't have to have an International Drivers Permit to drive in South Africa!

An IDP might be useful if you come from a country where English is not the first language.

I have driven on my American licence for 7 years!

Check out hippo.co.za to compare insurance quotes


----------



## imieliei (Mar 28, 2014)

2fargone said:


> You don't have to have an International Drivers Permit to drive in South Africa!
> 
> An IDP might be useful if you come from a country where English is not the first language.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it's fine. Already have the permit and it was only £5.

I have tried Hippo, but it refuses to continue as I cannot provide a South African contact number.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

imieliei said:


> Thanks, but it's fine. Already have the permit and it was only £5.
> 
> I have tried Hippo, but it refuses to continue as I cannot provide a South African contact number.


Are you just going to be in S.A. for 3 weeks? Then your mother just needs to check and see if you can drive her car. If it's going to be a hassle just rent a car at the airport.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Most SA insurance is tied to the car not to the driver - which is why you don't need a driver's license to purchase insurance. When we did it - we were asked how long we had one and that was it. They never actually took the license information. My husband was able to purchase a car using his USA license - and no insurance was required. 

So yeah - you don't need an international drivers permit - and her car is probably insured for any driver.


----------



## imieliei (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the advice guys! Really appreciate it. I also understood that it is the car that's insured, and not the driver, but it seems that even so, she had to notify the insurance that someone else would be driving the car. Their reply was: "Our policy services department has made a note on your mom's policy about the above." which almost makes it sound like they're making an exception?

I might just be over thinking things, but at least it looks like they will allow this. Phew!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

You'll learn soon that the answers you get vary depending on who you talk to 

I don't think anyone notifies their insurance company of other drivers....


----------

